# Howdy



## skel1977 (May 23, 2013)

Been reading a few days. Finally registered


Quick story about myself. Quit smoking after 20 years. ate like crap all my life, diagnosted diverticulitis. Finally decided to change my life and live healthier happier. 
I was 180 pounds at 5'7 and took it upon myself to lose the weight.  Now im at 153 pounds. I achieved this through diet and exercise. Mainly high protein and lots of greens, but I never really counted calories. It was not needed since all
I had to do was get rid of the soda, doritos, pizza etc. I literally use to eat one family size dorito bag every other day. I never really lifted any weights. What i did was sprint interval training 3 times a week. I cant recommend it enough for weight loss and getting in shape.

Anyways I have lost the weight, now im here to learn how to build muscle from you experienced folks. Just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2013)

skel1977, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard skel1977!  Congrats on your progress so far.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 23, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## CEM Store (May 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (May 23, 2013)

_*

  welcome!!!
*_


----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2013)

Congrats, skel! Welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the board and good luck with your goals. The stickies in the training section are awesome, so i'd recommend to take a look at those.


----------



## megapumps1234 (May 27, 2013)

hello


----------



## Raw Habitz (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the party, lots of great info here and pretty cool members. I'm also in the process of quitting cigs


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 10, 2013)

I did it using chantix.  MUCH easier than going cold turkey.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 10, 2013)

*?Great work!!!! Welcome to IMF.....*


----------



## Sherk (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Spontaneous (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## megapumps1234 (Jun 16, 2013)

hrey


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

heya


----------

